# Canoe on top of truck issues



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Thanks guys. First thing I'm going to try is putting it back on there with the stern facing toward the front of my truck, in hopes that the shape doesn't curl upwards as much as the bow and won't hit the top of my truck.
> 
> Either way, I'm going to have to come up with a way to protect the bars from the screws on the gunwales of my canoe, and I think pool noodles may be the best option.
> 
> Putting the canoe in the bed of my truck is definitely easier, but not when I need the bed for gear. I want to be able to have a roof mount as an option.


I put the gear right in the canoe when transporting. Unless you are one of those people who severely over packs then it shouldn’t be an issue. Plus a canoe on the top will destroy your fuel economy.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

On my old truck I put the tallest Thule setup I could find on and put the front bar on the truck cab. It attached above the doors. The other bar was on the back of the cap. I used a canoe loader that slid into the hitch to assist as I often hunted solo. (I still have the setup if anyone is interested in buying it I'll dig it out of storage.)

I didn't want to put it on my new truck so I bought a canoe trailer that has storage for decoys/equipment. I now have a Jon boat set up for Shiawassee so the trailer is up for sale in the classifieds on this site.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/utility-canoe-kayak-camping-hunting-trailer.621519/


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I loved my Thule racks on my Leer cap. They make something to answer every problem. 
https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/sport-rack/canoe-roof-racks/thule-portage-_-1683513


----------



## OhBilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> I imagine that would solve my issue, but would make it so I couldn't also tow my river boat... although I might solve that problem by getting a canoe rack welded to my river boat trailer. That hitch thing looks like it isn't cheap tho, how much did it run you? Nice toller, btw.


$60 on Amazon. Works great for lumber and other long items as it can extend your truck bed when set up a different way. I love it for not a lot of money. 
Also, shes a great dog! Looking forward to season #2
Erickson 07605 Pick-Up bed Extender (Big Bed Junior, 350 lb. rated)


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

TheHighLIfe said:


> good luck with that, lamarsh
> 
> since you posted this, i have a different question regarding putting a canoe on my suv
> 
> ...












Just a L bracket from the lumber yard cut to fit and holes drilled for tie downs on the Gran Marquis between the hood and the fender, solid. A carabiner there and tie to the front eye of the canoe. 

@ Larmarsh

Did you ever think about making a couple of wood (2x3, 2x4, 2x6 type) rack contraptions to clamp on to the existing rack when needed. You could make a roller system on the back one for ease of loading and unloading with pipe or heavy conduit. Maybe a suction type cross rack across the cab where the front doors are.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for starting this thread. I just finished building the canoe at the bottom of this post.
I am struggling with the same issues. My canoe is an 18'. I launched it for the first time this week. As you can see in the second pic, I used a small boat trailer.

I do want to haul it on my truck so that I can also pull my camper. My truck is a Ford F-150 with 6.5' bed and fiberglass topper. I think I may be building a 2x4 or 2x6 rack that I will bolt with carriage bolts through the topper. I will seal the holes with silicone chalk. I will likely paint them to match the cap. I will also use a pair of foam canoe blocks over the cab of the truck.


----------



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

They sell commercially-made loops that go under the hood of your vehicle. Some styles have a "T" bar on one end of the loop that does away with the necessity of screwing the loop down under the hood. Extremely easy to use & very secure. Look for "Rhino Rack."


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Been doing this FOR YEARS on Silverado's with caps. I have a Yakima rack system, which has the little "feet" that bolt through the fiberglass cap (essentially what you have I believe?), and then you just tighten the screws on the Yakima racks when you take the racks on or off. I probably have a picture of it somewhere...I'll look. Anyway, I've taken this canoe all over...North Dakota hunting, Ontario fishing, etc. INCLUDING over the Mackinac Bridge on a windy day. And my canoe is a HEAVY SOB, and there's never been a problem carrying it on this rack system without tying a front or rear rope on it. 

So to your questions...first one...use the foam pipe wrap that you can buy at any home improvement store. Put it around the bar, then wrap with duct tape in a couple spots. Lasts for years!

Second...I have the same problem...my canoe has a severe bend up in the bow, and will hit the roof. So I just slide the boat further forward so that the bow is just in front of the windshield. When you look at my canoe from side, it is like 1/3 hanging out from the front crossbar, and being essentially unsupported, you would think it would whip back and forth a lot. But it doesn't. I put a strap over top at each crossbar, then I tie rope underneath around the crossbars to the crossbars on the canoe. It does move a little in high wind, but nothing bad. If you're concerned about the bow being essentially unsupported out front, then tie a rope on the front to your front bumper. Keeps it from moving side to side. 

Honestly, I've had this rack system on 3 different Silverado's over the last 20 years and have hauled my canoe everywhere this way.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

ESOX said:


> I loved my Thule racks on my Leer cap. They make something to answer every problem.
> https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/sport-rack/canoe-roof-racks/thule-portage-_-1683513


Good to hear, sounds like same rig I have. How long is your canoe? Thanks



just ducky said:


> Been doing this FOR YEARS on Silverado's with caps. I have a Yakima rack system, which has the little "feet" that bolt through the fiberglass cap (essentially what you have I believe?), and then you just tighten the screws on the Yakima racks when you take the racks on or off. I probably have a picture of it somewhere...I'll look. Anyway, I've taken this canoe all over...North Dakota hunting, Ontario fishing, etc. INCLUDING over the Mackinac Bridge on a windy day. And my canoe is a HEAVY SOB, and there's never been a problem carrying it on this rack system without tying a front or rear rope on it.
> 
> So to your questions...first one...use the foam pipe wrap that you can buy at any home improvement store. Put it around the bar, then wrap with duct tape in a couple spots. Lasts for years!
> 
> ...


This is real good to hear, thanks. I like the idea of scooting the bow forward more, but the problem I imagine is that it will still drag over the top of my truck cab, just in front of the sunroof, and scratch the truck if I am loading it up solo. What do you do to prevent this?


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

wow, so many ways to skin the cat! ty perchgill, onhopr, ohbilly, singer, aj, cornett, et all. aj, the tip about the hidden hook on the traverse was incredibly helpful - unfortunately, there is not one on my 2016 - guess i will have to buy a new one! haha


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I had the same problem. The canoe rubbed a great deal of the paint off of my old Dodge. My so use wood to raise the canoe enough to clear the cab of the truck.









Scratches are going to happen. But you can try some of these.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lamarsh said:


> Good to hear, sounds like same rig I have. How long is your canoe? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> This is real good to hear, thanks. I like the idea of scooting the bow forward more, but the problem I imagine is that it will still drag over the top of my truck cab, just in front of the sunroof, and scratch the truck if I am loading it up solo. What do you do to prevent this?


I put the canoe up on the truck sliding it on the back crossbar, and then GENTLY set the bow down on the top of the truck. Then I open my drivers door, stand up in the doorwell, lift the canoe and slide it forward until it's maybe 6" past the windshield. Then I tie the rope on so it can't slide backwards when travelling. Strap it all down tight, and you're good to go. I will see if I have a picture somewhere when it's on the truck. As I said, it looks really strange because probably 1/3rd of the boat is cantilevered over the front crossbar, and you'd think it would wobble all over. But it really doesn't if you have good ratchet straps over it, snugged up tight to each side.

And if it REALLY does worry you to have the bow basically hanging out there, tie a rope on the bow and hook it to your front bumper. If it lays on the paint, put another piece of pipe wrap on the rope, and duct tape it to the rope. I used to do that some on long trips, and it keeps the rope from rubbing on the hood


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Regardless remember the correct number of ratchet straps is three or more, in case one fails.

Pulled out of the Ottawa Marsh once and watched my canoe roll off the passenger side of the Jeep after one of my then two straps came undone...


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

TheHighLIfe said:


> wow, so many ways to skin the cat! ty perchgill, onhopr, ohbilly, singer, aj, cornett, et all. aj, the tip about the hidden hook on the traverse was incredibly helpful - unfortunately, there is not one on my 2016 - guess i will have to buy a new one! haha


No problem, HL. Sometimes these covers are actually built into the "grille" pieces as well, further concealing them. I can't tell from the images online, but I think there is one of these in my parking lot. I'll take a look.

Update: No dice. Hooks must be located under the car somewhere.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

aj - ty4 your help. i have had to be towed a few times in my 2016, and it was a bitch trying to find a spot to do so. i think they did something on a frame part, and they did not see any hook. i was in the drivers seat, so i did not see where they hooked it up


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I would agree with you. Terrible spot for hooks though, especially if you are in snow, mud, softer dirt, anything thats not asphalt or concrete. Can't always get under the car. At least GM learned from it!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

TheHighLIfe said:


> wow, so many ways to skin the cat! ty perchgill, onhopr, ohbilly, singer, aj, cornett, et all. aj, the tip about the hidden hook on the traverse was incredibly helpful - unfortunately, there is not one on my 2016 - guess i will have to buy a new one! haha


LOL, right? I had first posted this in the "canoe" section, but thought heck man I'd bet 100% all my waterfowl blood brothers will have better answers to this. Always can find good tips rattle canning all the way to rigging stuff on stuff on stuff.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

just ducky said:


> I put the canoe up on the truck sliding it on the back crossbar, and then GENTLY set the bow down on the top of the truck. Then I open my drivers door, stand up in the doorwell, lift the canoe and slide it forward until it's maybe 6" past the windshield. Then I tie the rope on so it can't slide backwards when travelling. Strap it all down tight, and you're good to go. I will see if I have a picture somewhere when it's on the truck. As I said, it looks really strange because probably 1/3rd of the boat is cantilevered over the front crossbar, and you'd think it would wobble all over. But it really doesn't if you have good ratchet straps over it, snugged up tight to each side.
> 
> And if it REALLY does worry you to have the bow basically hanging out there, tie a rope on the bow and hook it to your front bumper. If it lays on the paint, put another piece of pipe wrap on the rope, and duct tape it to the rope. I used to do that some on long trips, and it keeps the rope from rubbing on the hood


Thanks JD, this is exactly what I was looking for. If you can find a pic, that would be great my dude. Also, what if you used some kind of gunwale foam thing between where the gunwales sort of hang over the cab, just for added protection? Unnecessary? Thanks again.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Regardless remember the correct number of ratchet straps is three or more, in case one fails.
> 
> Pulled out of the Ottawa Marsh once and watched my canoe roll off the passenger side of the Jeep after one of my then two straps came undone...


Yep, have had one of my two straps come off in transit. Which is why I ALSO have a rope tied underneath around the canoe crossbars to the crossbars on the truck. Caused me no issues at all


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lamarsh said:


> Thanks JD, this is exactly what I was looking for. If you can find a pic, that would be great my dude. Also, what if you used some kind of gunwale foam thing between where the gunwales sort of hang over the cab, just for added protection? Unnecessary? Thanks again.


Sure. Put a short piece of the pipe wrap on the gunwale and duct tape it on for extra protection if you like. Wouldn't hurt.


----------

